

How Hipster Are You? test - cynthiaherald
http://www.howhipsterareyou.com/1575676

======
cynthiaherald
This is a hilarious test! If you or a friend drinks too much PBR, take a few
minutes and check this out.

------
baconhigh
... wtf.

requires facebook.

